# A blacker F-117A stealth fighter



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is a *1/48 * scale New-Ray Toys SkyPilot Collection F-117A Nighthawk stealth fighter before the canopy and tires were painted black. 



B E F O R E 

































A F T E R (Instead of paint, I actually used a black felt-tipped pen to do this as it was easier to control the lines).


----------

